# High Water Wiper Tactics



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

All you Wiper guys, how do you target them when the waters high? Lures? Presentations?

I know them crazy fish love the to hold in the fastest current they can find, and often times hold right up in the "boils" (vertical eddies) that occur up against the face of the Dam. How do you go about fishing these boils when the water's up a good bit and churning? The only presentation I can get to even remotely work is a low profile swimbait on a 1/2 Jighead. Every other lure just gets manhandled / spiraled out by the current.

Here's a tip one of my old buddies figured out, man im looking for more like this. It's genius. So at one of our wiper spots there's this current chute right below the confluence of two riffles. Water just rips through it, then immediately drops off. Current is ripping so fast (even when the water's down) that it will spin out every lure you throw at it, even if you reel at a crawl. So one day my buddy takes out a suspending Xrap and freelines it out a bit through the chute. Then he closes the bail and proceededs to simply tightline it in the current, with a little twitch every now and then (all the while that current is making that lure go manic). Wouldn't you know those Wipers were all over it.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya bud like u said i usually get my lure out in the chute like u say and feed line until it gets taken into the current almost backwards then pull it in and out in and out is the best way to drive em crazy in the real turbulant waters works best for me.....


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I use a launcher float to help hold the lure in place. When the lure starts to move, I just straighten the lure back out. Zoom Flukes, Sluggos and any minnow type bait. Look at the pic with the Redfin and see how the paint is practically gone, but they clobber it anyway.See how strong that water is??


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Dave I'm going to be trying your tactics this week. Talked to Malik about how you worked those baits and the crappie sized jigs and soft baits. Hoping you make it down some this season, I can always use a refresher. Take care buddy.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> Dave I'm going to be trying your tactics this week. Talked to Malik about how you worked those baits and the crappie sized jigs and soft baits. Hoping you make it down some this season, I can always use a refresher. Take care buddy.


 You'll be fine, you've seen them hit on everything from a crappie jig to a pencil popper!! I'll be there soon enough. My last stay at the hospital was unexpected and took a little out of me. Malik couldn't believe it when we first met on the Scioto and I gave him some c-jigs and small sluggos. Now you see what he can do!! Tell him to give me a call


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> You'll be fine, you've seen them hit on everything from a crappie jig to a pencil popper!! I'll be there soon enough. My last stay at the hospital was unexpected and took a little out of me. Malik couldn't believe it when we first met on the Scioto and I gave him some c-jigs and small sluggos. Now you see what he can do!! Tell him to give me a call
> View attachment 234296


Hopefully I'll be talking with him today and I will pass on the message. Glad you are good.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Daveo76 said:


> I use a launcher float to help hold the lure in place. When the lure starts to move, I just straighten the lure back out. Zoom Flukes, Sluggos and any minnow type bait. Look at the pic with the Redfin and see how the paint is practically gone, but they clobber it anyway.See how strong that water is??
> View attachment 234223
> View attachment 234224
> View attachment 234225


minnow type bait. Look at the pic with the Redfin and see how the paint is practically gone.
I think before you use them,you should put 2 coats of epoxy on them,like they do for pike or musky.
I have the same problem,casting for eyes with HJ14.
I think if the paint is scratched the water penetrate unther the paint and peel of.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The good thing is that they will hit them anyway. They get in too bad of shape, we just break the bill off, fill them with lead shot put a treble hook on the front end and cast a long way to breaking fish. Thanks for the tip though


----------

